# Red Elm



## jverdin (May 22, 2008)

I have a buddy... who has a friend and he has some mixed hardwood for sale. $65 a face cord 16-20." We often talk about bbq. He has a pit I've been to his house once and tasted some ribs left over (excellent) heres my problem. I'm thinking about buying it. However, its not seperated out.

He said this is whats in it.

red/black/white oak, red elm, black walnut,hickory,cherry,hard maple

He told me that he mostly uses his red elm for his pit. 

Not sure to believe this but wanted some other opinions he said its about 20% cherry and he knows that for sure. 

I have no clue how to id the wood onsite :-( a little help please.


----------



## coyote (May 22, 2008)

http://www.northwoodssmokeofmn.com/woodgrilling.htm

this might help..I have read that red elm is unsuitable for smoking and grilling.

but for the price. get a fire pit for out side. and after the smoke enjoy the fire with a couple adult beverages..sounds like a very aeromatic pile of wood.


----------

